# HP nx6125 laptop (AMD64 Turion, ATI Radeon x300)

## hook

I'm thinking of buying the said laptop.

I know it's got an ATI Radeon, and would dearly prefere a Nvidia, but there just seems no-one makes AMD64 laptops with Nvidia, for some obscure reason O_o

I'd love to hear any experience with or comments and thoughts on this laptop.

Especially I'd like to know about the following isuues:

- AMD64 (Turion)

- ATI Radeon X300

- Broadcom 802.11b/g wireless

- the fingerprint scanner (does it even work in Linux?? ...just curious, don't really need it, i guess)

- suspend to disk (or is it ram?)

One of the reasons why I'm asking is because this 64bit model is cheaper then the rest of (32bit!!) HP laptops, which I find rather curious. The model I'm buying will cost me 1000 €, while the average HP with Centrino and ATI is cca. 1200 €. ...Sometimes I just can't understand the world...

link to the laptop's specifications

p.s. the subodel I'm looking at is py419ea

----------

## groovin

ive always had problems with my ati cards under linux. its really making me consider getting an nvidia now. 

i dont know about amd64 turon specific issues, except for the lack of flash support... you might want to check in the amd64 forum for that.

if you check out sourceforge, youll find some linux biometry projects out there, not sure how far along they are in development though.

----------

## hook

I found a thread that isn't started as such, but evolved in a nx6125 thread :]

No idea, how come I missed it when I searched for it, but there's quite a bit of info on it :]

----------

## koffiejunkie

This may come a bit late, but I have the HP nx6125 Turion64 ML-34, and it's working well.  Graphics work, sound work, onboard gigabit lan work, onboard broadcom wireless work OK with ndiswrapper.  On Novell's "Cool Solutions" pages there is a howto for the fingerprint reader.

My only issue is with fan control and CPU scaling, but that may just be poor configuration on my side, as other people have reported it working fine.

----------

## max__

 *Quote:*   

> On Novell's "Cool Solutions" pages there is a howto for the fingerprint reader. 

 

could you post the link here or send me via email?

 because i didn't find any howto after searching for hours.

thanks,

max

----------

## koffiejunkie

 *max__ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> could you post the link here or send me via email?
> 
>  because i didn't find any howto after searching for hours.
> ...

 

Couldn't find it via search either, but I still had the relevant mail.

http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/trench/16727.html

Note that this is for IBM notebooks, but I imagine the hardware is the same or at least similar.  Also, I haven't tried this, so let us know how it goes.

----------

## max__

Thank you koffiejunkie!

But IMHO we won't have a chance to get that running:

lsusb tells me that "our" chip is by Authentec, not by UPEK like the IBM ones.

UPEK supports Linux and has a driver on their website    :Very Happy: 

http://www.upek.com/support/dl_linux_bsp.asp

Authentec announced an SDK and Linux drivers a long time ago but afaik still didn't release anything.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I wonder why they write LINUX under the supported Operating Systems on their "Datasheet"

I'l write them a mail and ask for the driver or tell them to scratch out "Linux" under supported OS's.

Good Night, 

Max

----------

